# Am I a begginer?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Bench Press, 4 reps with a pair of 27.5 kilograms dumbbells.

Shoulder Press 5 reps with a pair of 20 kilograms dumbbells.

Am I a beginner?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

That would depend on how much you were lifting when you began.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Couchie said:


> That would depend on how much you were lifting when you began.


Couchie! I have not seen you round these parts in a long time!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Couchie said:


> That would depend on how much you were lifting when you began.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Bench Press, 4 reps with a pair of 27.5 kilograms dumbbells.
> 
> Shoulder Press 5 reps with a pair of 20 kilograms dumbbells.
> 
> Am I a beginner?


Disclaimer: I haven't lifted weights in 35 years, other than wrist curls with 9 kg dumbells! Otherwise, I always liked using my body weight (pushups and pullups) but haven't done that in about 25 years.

The shoulder press seems impressive considering that you have less stability since each arm is separate, but the bench press I would think you could be doing closer to 45 kg.

Also depends on your size and age. (Just pulling some wild numbers out of my ear here for the sake of extreme illustration.) If you are 80 years old, you are doing fine. If you are 25 years old and 220 pounds, you are a beginner. If you are 145 pounds, then you may not be going to lift a whole lot more without a lot of training.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Disclaimer: I haven't lifted weights in 35 years, other than wrist curls with 9 kg dumbells! Otherwise, I always liked using my body weight (pushups and pullups) but haven't done that in about 25 years.
> 
> The shoulder press seems impressive considering that you have less stability since each arm is separate, but the bench press I would think you could be doing closer to 45 kg.
> 
> Also depends on your size and age. (Just pulling some wild numbers out of my ear here for the sake of extreme illustration.) If you are 80 years old, you are doing fine. If you are 25 years old and 220 pounds, you are a beginner. If you are 145 pounds, then you may not be going to lift a whole lot more without a lot of training.


Why would you think closer to 45 kilograms? 2*27.5 kilograms dumbell equals to 55 kilograms. However, it is said that dumbell bench press is more difficult.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Why would you think closer to 45 kilograms? 2*27.5 kilograms dumbell equals to 55 kilograms. However, it is said that dumbell bench press is more difficult.


Oh, my mistake, I totally missed that you are using a pair of dumbells for the bench press. You are fine. I guess it has been so long since I bench pressed (35 years) that I have an image of it being done with a single bar as I never heard of bench pressing with dumbells, so thought that 27.5 kg was the whole bar not one half what you are lifting. That seems like plenty of weight to be lifting. You are doing fine.


----------

